# has anyone else having trouble ordering online from Wall Tools?



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

For 2 nights I have been trying to place an order online from them. Right when i confirm the order i get bounced back to the beginning. This happened before so i rechecked out and was billed twice. to Wall Tools credit they fixed quickly.:thumbup:

Just wanted to know if anybody here was having the same problems....guess i will have to call them at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

DEKARSKE said:


> For 2 nights I have been trying to place an order online from them. Right when i confirm the order i get bounced back to the beginning. This happened before so i rechecked out and was billed twice. to Wall Tools credit they fixed quickly.:thumbup:
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody here was having the same problems....guess i will have to call them at lunch tomorrow.


no ...just
ask for Mr Hunter :thumbup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

I placed an order with them a couple weeks ago, but I did mine by phone after I had all my stuff ready in my cart online. We were disconnected a couple of times and I thought ??! wth? I guess they've been having problems with their phone lines and are having a whole new system installed. The website's been fine for me, but you'd think it's all part of the same network? 

So to make a long story still long... like Icerock said just call 'em. If you get hung up on by accident they'll call ya right back :thumbsup:


----------



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.......i guess it was a problem with internet explorer....cause when i used firefox it went right through..... from now on i am calling though.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am after a favor from someone state side. I am after a three point creaser wheel but am not prepared to pay what I believe is exorbitant shipping costs. The cheapest option is $100 for shipping. If anyone state side is willing to allow me to get it shipped to you address and then forward it on please let me know.
Thanks Gaz.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> I am after a favor from someone state side. I am after a three point creaser wheel but am not prepared to pay what I believe is exorbitant shipping costs. The cheapest option is $100 for shipping. If anyone state side is willing to allow me to get it shipped to you address and then forward it on please let me know.
> Thanks Gaz.


I want one as well if anyone else wants to work something out.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I want one as well if anyone else wants to work something out.


Tag me in as well, I would be keen on one too.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I am after a favor from someone state side. I am after a three point creaser wheel but am not prepared to pay what I believe is exorbitant shipping costs. The cheapest option is $100 for shipping. If anyone state side is willing to allow me to get it shipped to you address and then forward it on please let me know.
> Thanks Gaz.


why you don't try with wallboard or intex? in case there's no store near you I can get it for you and deliver(they are 5 min far away from my place)


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll take care of it for all of you.
I'm pretty sure I have Gary and Colin's address' already.
Kiwiman, do you want to PM yours as well, and then I'll take care of the rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You da man PT:thumbsup: thanks heaps. I can't understand why postage costs so much from walltools, I have posted l items to the US larger than a creaser wheel for under $20.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll take care of it for all of you.
> I'm pretty sure I have Gary and Colin's address' already.
> Kiwiman, do you want to PM yours as well, and then I'll take care of the rest. :thumbsup:


Pts the man:thumbsup: Better send you my new address.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes he is da man :thumbsup: Thanks PT, over and above the call of duty :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Those invisa back clips, They are great but you can only get them in packs of 100 from drifter, 40 or so would be heaps for me, Ive been wondering how to get a pack and maybe split it with someone but it just seems a hassel??? Its on the oneday list, Hopefully they get distributed a little better, Do walltools or allwall sell them yet???


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Those invisa back clips, They are great but you can only get them in packs of 100 from drifter, 40 or so would be heaps for me, Ive been wondering how to get a pack and maybe split it with someone but it just seems a hassel??? Its on the oneday list, Hopefully they get distributed a little better, Do walltools or allwall sell them yet???


I'll split a pack with you :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> why you don't try with wallboard or intex? in case there's no store near you I can get it for you and deliver(they are 5 min far away from my place)


Thanks Keke, but they are only available in the USA.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cazna said:


> Those invisa back clips, They are great but you can only get them in packs of 100 from drifter, 40 or so would be heaps for me, Ive been wondering how to get a pack and maybe split it with someone but it just seems a hassel??? Its on the oneday list, Hopefully they get distributed a little better, Do walltools or allwall sell them yet???


You can order them directly from Prest-on you can get a try out case of 50 units with two applicator tools for $16.95 
I would be more than happy to ship you some, I am actually working closely with drifter to market repairs using this product in my area.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gotmud said:


> You can order them directly from Prest-on you can get a try out case of 50 units with two applicator tools for $16.95
> I would be more than happy to ship you some, I am actually working closely with drifter to market repairs using this product in my area.


Thats good of you gotmud, But how could i pay you?? Kiwiman wants some as well so we will figure something out and prob order from prest-on direct as you say, Seems like a good price for them.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Thanks Keke, but they are only available in the USA.


I need to service my zooka this week. Would you like me to ask if they've got it and if yes get one for you? Just let me know


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm good thanks Keke, PT has it covered


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thats good of you gotmud, But how could i pay you?? Kiwiman wants some as well so we will figure something out and prob order from prest-on direct as you say, Seems like a good price for them.


Ok but if shipping is too high let me know. I have been sent stuff from guys on here without being able to pay them back, I would like the chance to pay it forward it wouldn't cost that much really.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

We will get some of the 3 point creaser wheels in - will be sold through Wallboard Tools.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Usually have to reload the pages a time or 2 when shopping through wall tools, paypal option will bounce ya back, but... completed an order last night with credit card.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

tomg said:


> We will get some of the 3 point creaser wheels in - will be sold through Wallboard Tools.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom.


Hey Tom i got 2, 3 point creaser wheels through Brandon and the 1 for my blueline gun is 2 wide for it!!! Brandon was going 2 look into it but i never heard back!! Why would this b? I can get a photo for u if u wanted!
Sorry Tom i just remembered its not u that makes them!!!!!:blink: But if they r all the same for the blueline gun then they dont fit!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Richie, by this I assume that you have one on your Columbia. How does it go in your opinion? What do you see as the main benefit?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

There is a creaser wheel for blueline and a creaser wheel for the others, I thought the blueline one just had a bigger hole??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Hey Richie, by this I assume that you have one on your Columbia. How does it go in your opinion? What do you see as the main benefit?


The truth? I took it back of my columbia as when i do internals with it they always want 2 run 2 1 side and it made it worse!
Caz i will take a pic as there is no chance of it fitting! Yea the holes r dif size but its just 2 wide! I would like 2 try it in the blueline gun as its a better gun for internals in my opinion!
Ceiling tapes were a nightmare with it on!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Gaz u can have my 1 if u want it?:blink:
It wont fit but it could b reduced in width! I will easy send it 2 u no probs and for free!! Saves u buying 1 that might b the same!
I should really speak with Rick on this and send him some pics!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe they sent you the wrong one. You would think if it was the right one it would fit. Hopefully Rick sees this thread and chimes in.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Maybe they sent you the wrong one. You would think if it was the right one it would fit. Hopefully Rick sees this thread and chimes in.


The holes r the right size its just 2 wide! It would need machined down 2 make sure it was centered spot on!
Yea i hope he does or i could just pm him!
The holes r totally dif between columbia and blueline gun! Blueline is bigger!:thumbsup:
I will get on it this week 2 c what Rick says!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

B003 Ames style taper creaser width should be approx: .934"
ID: .258" (to fit 1/4")

AT003 creaser (Premier/Blue Line/Tapepro): .690"
ID: .386" (to fit 3/8")

Quite different.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Maybe they sent you the wrong one. You would think if it was the right one it would fit. Hopefully Rick sees this thread and chimes in.


Gaz these r the creasers!
1 on left is the 3 point for the blueline,Middle is the 1 of my gun and the right is the columbia 1! As u can c there is quite a dif in width from the original creaser!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

The 2 Hardman creasers look the same thickness? Probably could shave bothg sides on a table grinder to fit.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

tomg said:


> We will get some of the 3 point creaser wheels in - will be sold through Wallboard Tools.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom.


Did you end up getting them in yet Tom?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

plugger said:


> Did you end up getting them in yet Tom?


 
Yeah Tom, Did you??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Yeah Tom, Did you??


Tom's currently South doing some training, so he might be a little hard to get a hold of in the next few days.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Tom's currently South doing some training, so he might be a little hard to get a hold of in the next few days.


Go Tom, Make us proud


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Tom's currently South doing some training, so he might be a little hard to get a hold of in the next few days.


What's the chances he brings a creaser wheel for a Columbia taper to the TapePro, Trim-Tex and Wallboard training day?
See ya next Thursday Tom!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My guess is you have got buckleys Plugger. I reckon my chances are better with my TapePro gun :yes::whistling2::whistling2:.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

My chances may be better with Wallboard who are also in attendance! 

Also, why can't we get the emotions on the iPhone/iPad app?!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the delay.

Tom mentioned Wallboard Tools, did you mean WallTools?

http://www.walltools.com/hsi-3-point-creaser-wheel-for-columbia-tapetech-and-g2-hsi-3pcw-025.html

Let me do some follow up tomorrow. I'll get back to you...

This weekend I'll be announcing a new direction for HSI which should solve a lot of the exorbitant shipping charges for you guys overseas.

Rick


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No not WallTools. Tom meant WallBoard Tools Australia. http://wallboardtools.com.au/


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you should mention we don't like walltools because they ripp as off on postage


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

gazman said:


> No not WallTools. Tom meant WallBoard Tools Australia. http://wallboardtools.com.au/


See, here's the thing...

I have a very strong patent application filed and unless someone is trying to pull something tricky, I'm not aware of a relationship with Wallboard Tools.

I don't want to come across as unfeeling for your shipping charge situation, I'm sure we can work something out in a very easy way. I sent a PM to Tom extending a friendly hand of cooperation. :thumbsup:

Rick
FYI...the Homax 3 point creaser will probably infringe on our patent but when I first saw it, I figured that I wasn't going after that market anyway so I wasn't losing anything. I admired the guy that discovered that application.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just FYI, Brandon is no longer with WallTools. That may be neither here nor there to any of this. Just thought you might want to know. 
My understanding is, he is off on his own on a whole different avenue. Don't know if he is ever on here anymore, but best wishes to him.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

keke said:


> you should mention we don't like walltools because they ripp as off on postage


I just made a walltools purchase and they wanted $35 to ship US postal service priority mail. It costs under $10 and the Post office gives you the box.:furious:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That 10% member discount on tools must be killing them ! :blink:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

rhardman said:


> See, here's the thing...
> 
> I have a very strong patent application filed and unless someone is trying to pull something tricky, I'm not aware of a relationship with Wallboard Tools.
> 
> ...


 
Never heard from Tom so I did some research...the 3 point creaser project is moving forward for you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

rhardman said:


> Never heard from Tom so I did some research...the 3 point creaser project is moving forward for you guys. :thumbup:



Tom has been away from home base. He has been in Sydney and Melbourne conducting training. So give it some time.

But it is great that it is moving ahead. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

gazman said:


> Tom has been away from home base. He has been in Sydney and Melbourne conducting training. So give it some time.
> 
> But it is great that it is moving ahead. :thumbsup:


Yea, we want to support Tom's efforts any way we can!:thumbup:


----------

